

Looking for a cofounder for a startup. - Ghassan

I am in San Pablo, east bay, near San Francisco. A very easy going, friendly, sharp, and highly educated (M.Sc CS + certs), always eager to learn, motivated and aspiring. In need for a cofounder who is easy going, simple, Ruby and or Objective C guy is a plus. Cool guy here. hit me at gus.ayesh at gmail. Thanks.
======
aak
Check out <http://founderdating.com>

------
blasdel
Please don't do this here

